# Ginobili Out 2-3 Weeks



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> SAN ANTONIO (AP)—Spurs star Manu Ginobili will be sidelined 2-3 weeks with a stress reaction in his right ankle.
> 
> The team announced the injury to Ginobili’s right distal fibula Thursday, saying it was diagnosed after X-rays, an MRI and a CAT scan. It’s not the same ankle that Ginobili had surgery on last summer after the Olympics, forcing him to miss the first 12 games of the season.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AhQhCwx5Mom58eicq.MTide8vLYF?slug=ap-spurs-ginobiliout&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

well hopefully it'll give other players more experience and show their talent while he's gone. ughh i'm having huge doubts about the spurs again.


----------

